# raising are daughters to be keepers of home



## Jayleen

Hi I was recently given this book and absolutely love it but I was just wondering if anyone has the books that go with it 

the books I need are -

The Kings Daughter

Sue Gregg's 6-volume Cookbook Set

Square Foot Gardening

The Art of Rubber Stamping

Dear Princess

Flower Arranging

The Basket Book

How to Manage your Money

The Pursuit of Holiness

Victory over Darkness

The New Seed-Starters Handbook

Park's Success With Weeds

Growing to Seed

Hidden Art (Of Homemaking)

A Day of Delight

Ball Blue Book

Putting It Up With Honey

What the Bible Says About Child Training

Helping People Through Grief

Using Your Money Wisely

Tightwad Gazette

Tightwad Gazette 2

The Christian's Secret of a Happy Home

Perennials: How to Select, Grow and Enjoy

Italic Handwriting Series: Book G

24 Hours Is All You Get Audio Tape

A Way in The Wilderness 

Business by The Book

Homemade Money

On The Other Side of The Garden

The Way Home

The Random House Book of Herbs

Today's Herbal Health

First Aid Book

Better Health with Foot Reflexology

Natural Remedies

More Natural Remedies

Every Woman's Book

The Fertility Awareness Workbook

The Original 21 Rules of this House

Active Birth

Nursing your Baby

A Child is Born

Above Rubies Pamphlets

Soapreme

also books on live stock


----------



## Shrarvrs88

I don't have many of these books, but they are all ones I want for myself, lol!


----------



## Kazahleenah

I hope you aren't homeschooling...

That should read "Raising our daughters to be...."


----------



## cowkeeper

Kazahleenah said:


> I hope you aren't homeschooling...
> 
> That should read "Raising our daughters to be...."


My thoughts exactly! Please add a spelling book and a dictionary to that list.ck


----------



## mommathea

WOW! Seriously? It could have been an innocent typo. 


I've been wanting to get my hands on those books also.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

mommathea said:


> WOW! Seriously? It could have been an innocent typo.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to get my hands on those books also.


I was public educated, therefore my spelling, grammar, and math skills are horrid......
That's *why *I home educate!!


----------



## bluesky

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I was public educated, therefore my spelling, grammar, and math skills are horrid......
> That's *why *I home educate!!


Um, what? You home educate and your spelling, grammar, and math skills are horrid? How does that work???


----------



## Belfrybat

I was public educated and my spelling, grammar, math, reasoning, and deductive skills are excellent. It doesn't take long to proof a post, especially the title. From what you said, you had the book in your possession -- just check your spelling against the title of the book. Easy peasy. 

As to the list of books -- just curious why you want those specific ones?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Kaz, cowkeeper and bluesky, I'd like to quote shygal from another similar thread. I hope she doesn't mind.



Shygal said:


> Sometimes, some things are best sent in a PM, and not posted to cause someone embarrassment. Just saying. :shrug:


----------



## postroad

Well this thread derailed in a hurry. Dang my spellcheck is on the fritz!! My education or lack therof is going to show.


----------



## shanzone2001

Those sound like interesting books. I am unfamiliar with them...is it a series or several books you just want?


----------



## halfpint

I have several of those books that I'm not willing to part with, but picked most of them up at used book stores, thrift stores or homeschool used book sales. If you have a home school used book store in your area, you might want to check it out.
Dawn


----------



## Laura Zone 5

bluesky said:


> Um, what? You home educate and your spelling, grammar, and math skills are horrid? How does that work???


Jayleen's book list is an amazing list of books for teaching, training and developing young girls, into young women, wives and mothers.

I used many of the books on her list myself.
Why?
Well, I was not 'taught' these skills. I was not taught this information. I had no knowledge of the contents of these books........
But I wanted my girls to have this knowledge.

Same with biology, and chemistry, and algebra, and trig, grammar and spelling.......
I do not know how to do any of these........but my dh, is brilliant, and he was able to teach the kids these subjects. My oldest child is as brilliant as my dh, and when dh was not home, she was able to help the other two kids with their work.
((I have learned more in the last 8 years of home educating my kids than I did in the 11 years I was in public school!!))

Apologia is the science we use. It is amazing. Very very self explanitory.....but when you get stuck, there is a 1-800 number you can call and a professor will answer your every question. We also purchase the answer book, so when the kids take tests, we can grade them, and see what concept we need to work on.

I don't think I could home educate if I could not read.....that would be a big problem!! But the fact that dh is brilliant, and oldest is brilliant, sure was a Gift from God!! 
Every state has some sort of "home school" group or co-op so those who are blessed with the ability to do the harder subjects, and get together and help one another. www.hslda.com is a great site to click on your state to see where your local homeschool group meets!!

Blue that was a great question.....and I was not offended at all you asked!!


----------



## Louisiana Mom

And yes, I know "ya'll" ain't a word.
And you shouldn't start a sentence with "And." 
It's much funner to use grammar incorrectly! LOL:hysterical:


----------



## ErinP

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I was public educated, therefore my spelling, grammar, and math skills are horrid......
> That's *why *I home educate!!


I'm not seeing how public education automatically leads to poor spelling, grammar or math...  

Like Belfry, I too was publicly educated and my spelling, grammar and math are excellent. My sciences are acceptable, as are my home skills, shop skills and so on and so forth. 

I loved homeschooling and would go back to it again in a heartbeat, given the opportunity. However, I don't understand why this seems to be such a common theme: My school was bad, so therefore ALL schools are bad... :shrug:

To the OP:
yes, it should be "our," but at the same time, I've been known to use the wrong "there" despite having a very firm grasp on which is which, or have to verbalize "Tom or Row" in order to spell tomorrow. lol Sometimes are fingers just get a bit ahead of are thoughts!

So far as your books, have you looked at Amazon in the used books area? A lot of the old(er) titles you can get for a few pennies and a couple of bucks shipping. Abebooks is another good one.
I have a handful of these too, but you sure won't catch me wanting to sell.


----------



## whodunit

I guess I won't hold back anymore when I see grammatical errors in posts. I thought I was showing some tact, but I guess I need to change my ways, Let the games begin!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I bought the Kings Daughter book (and the Tiger and Tom for boys so my son can work a bit along side us). I haven't used them yet, just starting to get my ducks in a row for when my daughter is of age (she's 8 now). I looked them over when I first ordered them (found a deal a few years back) as was very happy with what I saw. I have a few of the others, too (Tightwads, Square Foot Gardening, etc). Have you checked you local library? I always thought I might get them in that way and scan the pages I thought we'd need. Some of the books I thought we could likely skip (like the rubber stamping books) and just wing it.

Think I better pull out that CD-ROM and dust it off and look it over again, myself. I bet we are nearing the time we could start some of it, especially with DS going into 7th and doing more projects for school. That would give DD some she also could be working on (and she would love doing it).


----------



## Shrarvrs88

My mom is very bad with writing, not great at reading (and doesn't enjoy it)...a wizz in math, but you know....and sh ehomeschooled us very well. I frequently have typos, misspelings, grammar broken, ect, even though I am a decent writer and great proof-reader. I just don't take the time online. Or maybe I have kids climbing on me, or maybe I am rushed....at any rate, you really don't need to be good at things (or actually even intelligent) to homeschool. It tells you what to do in the books. Thats how my mom did it. 

And I want to teach any daughters I may be blessed with how to be good wives and mothers, just like I want ot teach my boys how to be hard working, strong men...I was never taught to cook, clean, budget, or anything else. It is a struggle to learn these things as an adult with kids, and I wish my mom had taught me those skills, but life got in the way. I think it is silly to criticize other's rearing of their own kids.

Just saying.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I was under the impression that there was an automatic spell-check on this site....
Perhaps it's my browser :shrugs:
Just something about the woman in me balks at the thought of raising my daughters to be subservient to their husbands...mean and women should be equals IMO


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

When men figure out how to breastfeed - then we'll be equals.


----------



## andiplus8

Jayleen, I'm sorry for some of the rude, off topic comments on here. I hope you don't let these mean people get to you. They seem to be everywhere on HT. 
I also have this book, but I don't have the supplementary books that go with it. I am looking on ebay, amazon, local used book stores, thrift stores, and area library. 
I hope you find your books.


----------



## mesa123

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> When men figure out how to breastfeed - then we'll be equals.


http://www.slate.com/id/2295405/


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

You'll have to post something about the link, sorry, just crashed my pc over a link in the pet forum, not going through that again.


----------



## Shrarvrs88

It' s a guy who tried to induce lactation. He was not successful, but hopes he can be. Some men can produce milk.


----------



## Dutchie

Jayleen said:


> Hi I was recently given this book and absolutely love it but I was just wondering if anyone has the books that go with it
> 
> the books I need are -
> 
> The Kings Daughter
> 
> Sue Gregg's 6-volume Cookbook Set
> 
> Square Foot Gardening
> 
> The Art of Rubber Stamping
> 
> Dear Princess
> 
> Flower Arranging
> 
> The Basket Book
> 
> How to Manage your Money
> 
> The Pursuit of Holiness
> 
> Victory over Darkness
> 
> The New Seed-Starters Handbook
> 
> Park's Success With Weeds
> 
> Growing to Seed
> 
> Hidden Art (Of Homemaking)
> 
> A Day of Delight
> 
> Ball Blue Book
> 
> Putting It Up With Honey
> 
> What the Bible Says About Child Training
> 
> Helping People Through Grief
> 
> Using Your Money Wisely
> 
> Tightwad Gazette
> 
> Tightwad Gazette 2
> 
> The Christian's Secret of a Happy Home
> 
> Perennials: How to Select, Grow and Enjoy
> 
> Italic Handwriting Series: Book G
> 
> 24 Hours Is All You Get Audio Tape
> 
> A Way in The Wilderness
> 
> Business by The Book
> 
> Homemade Money
> 
> On The Other Side of The Garden
> 
> The Way Home
> 
> The Random House Book of Herbs
> 
> Today's Herbal Health
> 
> First Aid Book
> 
> Better Health with Foot Reflexology
> 
> Natural Remedies
> 
> More Natural Remedies
> 
> Every Woman's Book
> 
> The Fertility Awareness Workbook
> 
> The Original 21 Rules of this House
> 
> Active Birth
> 
> Nursing your Baby
> 
> A Child is Born
> 
> Above Rubies Pamphlets
> 
> Soapreme
> 
> also books on live stock


Just out of pure curiosity, are you going to teach them math, geography, history, etc etc as well?


----------



## Becka

Dutchie said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, are you going to teach them math, geography, history, etc etc as well?


Not to put words in the OP's mouth, but many of the books listed teach GREAT practical math skills. History and geography can easily be incorporated as well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Becka said:


> Not to put words in the OP's mouth, but many of the books listed teach GREAT practical math skills. History and geography can easily be incorporated as well.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Dutchie said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, are you going to teach them math, geography, history, etc etc as well?


Again, I'm not the OP....but of the people I know that have used this I never heard of anyone that didn't teach those other subjects.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Shrarvrs88 said:


> My mom is very bad with writing, not great at reading (and doesn't enjoy it)...a wizz in math, but you know....and sh ehomeschooled us very well. I frequently have typos, misspelings, grammar broken, ect, even though I am a decent writer and great proof-reader. I just don't take the time online. Or maybe I have kids climbing on me, or maybe I am rushed....at any rate, you really don't need to be good at things (or actually even intelligent) to homeschool. It tells you what to do in the books. Thats how my mom did it.
> 
> And I want to teach any daughters I may be blessed with how to be good wives and mothers, just like I want ot teach my boys how to be hard working, strong men...I was never taught to cook, clean, budget, or anything else. It is a struggle to learn these things as an adult with kids, and I wish my mom had taught me those skills, but life got in the way. I think it is silly to criticize other's rearing of their own kids.
> 
> Just saying.


:clap:

I really did not like the tone of some of the posts on here, and found it sad to find them in The Classroom forum where we all come for help and support.



> And I want to teach any daughters I may be blessed with how to be good wives and mothers, just like I want ot teach my boys how to be hard working, strong men


I have done this too with great results so far. I do also teach my sons to cook, clean up after themselves and to be very respectful to females. Same as my daughter knows how to fix some stuff etc.

Raising our children to be respectful, loving, kind, generous, to work hard and play hard is not a bad thing at all. 

I am very serious about homeschooling and give mine all that they need and more.

OLF


----------



## suitcase_sally

mommathea said:


> WOW! Seriously? It could have been an innocent typo.


A "typo" is when you hit a wrong key, as in "art", instead of "are". Typing "are" instead of "our" is not a typo.

Not trying to insult the OP, but that WAS a glaring mistake.


----------



## suitcase_sally

ErinP said:


> I'm not seeing how public education automatically leads to poor spelling, grammar or math...
> 
> I don't understand why this seems to be such a common theme: My school was bad, so therefore ALL schools are bad... :shrug:
> 
> To the OP:
> yes, it should be "our," but at the same time, I've been known to use the wrong "there" despite having a very firm grasp on which is which, or have to verbalize "Tom or Row" in order to spell tomorrow. lol Sometimes are fingers just get a bit ahead of *are* thoughts!


I always tell my sis, we went to the same school and had the same teachers, so you can't blame it on that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.visionforum.com/browse/beautifulgirlhood/

http://quiverfullmyblog.wordpress.com/raising-daughters-to-be-keepers-of-the-home/

http://raisinghomemakers.com/2010/book-lists-for-daughters/

http://www.rainbowresource.com/prodlist.php?sid=1295172533-76770&subject=2&category=505

http://www.welltrainedmind.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242822

http://beautifulbiblicalwomanhood.com/keeperofthehome.html


----------



## ne prairiemama

Agreed Shara and OLF!


----------



## prairiecomforts

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.visionforum.com/browse/beautifulgirlhood/
> 
> http://quiverfullmyblog.wordpress.com/raising-daughters-to-be-keepers-of-the-home/
> 
> http://raisinghomemakers.com/2010/book-lists-for-daughters/
> 
> http://www.rainbowresource.com/prodlist.php?sid=1295172533-76770&subject=2&category=505
> 
> http://www.welltrainedmind.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242822
> 
> http://beautifulbiblicalwomanhood.com/keeperofthehome.html



Thank you very much for sharing these great sites!


----------



## Dutchie

Becka said:


> Not to put words in the OP's mouth, but many of the books listed teach GREAT practical math skills. History and geography can easily be incorporated as well.


Great. That is what I wanted to know. Thanks!!


----------



## Becka

Dutchie said:


> Great. That is what I wanted to know. Thanks!!


Sure. Granted, these aren't tradition "textbooks" with worksheets, but you can use some of these to teach checkbook and bank account skills, fractions and measurements (cooking books) and social studies, home ec. I haven't personally read all the books in the list or done them all as a curriculum, but many of them are practical for every day life skills. 

For geography, my girls like to get library books on different places and read up about the different cultures. Highlights Magazine also has a "Which Way USA" series. Every installment is about a different state and comes with a map, fact sheet, etc.

I was able to find the Tightwad Gazette with inter-library loan. What a wealth of tips! Each chapter just in one of those books covers a variety of subjects. You could use chemistry to illustrate some of the tips in the laundry section. For a field trip, I took my girls to a grocery store where they were given a list of foods to price and compare sizes, etc. We had a ball doing that.

Again, I'm not doing this official program, but just incorporating some of these things in my girls' education.


----------



## Shrarvrs88

You know, it's amazing, (slightly OT) but in public school, I learned more history in English class.  My teacher had a passion for it, and taught them side by side. Great class.  

Many things can be lumped together in one book. Say your kid wants to learn about the civil war or some such? you can teach them military tactics, critical thinking skills, english, history, cooking (what did they eat?) sewing, and more. You could take any topic, including teaching a girl to be a wife and mother, and other things seem to naturally branch off of it.


----------



## Jayleen

Hi every one sorry I didn't use proper English however I was extreamly busy and I know that I can be a bad speller however I do believe that I can teach my daughters just fine and they will be much better off at home with me and there father and I believe it is much better for them to learn skills they will need


----------



## Shrarvrs88

^Like^


----------



## Mrs. Jo

The vision forum produces some really nice things. Have you seen the Homestead Blessings videos? These look really nice. Thinking about getting them for my daughter, who is 9. 

Jayleen, lots of the books you mentioned look great! Thanks for posting that list. I'm sure I'll look for some of them for our home library. 

Have a wonderful day! ~ Mrs. Jo


----------



## ne prairiemama

Mrs. Jo said:


> The vision forum produces some really nice things. Have you seen the Homestead Blessings videos? These look really nice. Thinking about getting them for my daughter, who is 9.
> 
> Jayleen, lots of the books you mentioned look great! Thanks for posting that list. I'm sure I'll look for some of them for our home library.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! ~ Mrs. Jo


We have 3 HB videos and they are really nice


----------



## Jayleen

Thanks for the heads up I will defently look into them


----------

